# Webcam upload



## YelloW22 (14. Februar 2011)

hallo.

folgende Problemstellung: (Linux)

habe 8 Webcams.
7 davon sollen alle 30sec ein Bild machen und auf meinen Webspace hochladen.
die achte Cam soll einen dauerhaften Livestream aufnehmen, dieser soll ebenfalls hochgeladen werden.
Ich will keine Lösung mit Linuxspezifischen Scripten oder ähnliches.
Gerne können auch externe Programme verwendet werden.
Das Tool soll dauerhaft auf dem Server laufen an dem die Cams hängen.
Also wie unterscheide ich per USB-Slot die Cams ?
Wie lös ich es am einfachsten ?

am Besten wärs wenn das ganze auch unter Windows läuft und ichs nur noch auf den LinuxServer spielen muss.
Denn ich entwickle unter Windows


----------

